# from my deck..



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

took this today after some snow the other day..


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sick ass pic man 


hope u dont mind as its my background now


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

if you want i could upload the fullsize one if anyone wants it to be a backround?

thanks !


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I know the ice is a bad thing but that is one sweet view.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

its actuly snow on the trees


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

workd for mine perfect


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

That is pretty, hopefully I'll have some pics like that either Sunday or Monday


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful pic right there! Hopefully here we will get our first plowable event this weekend.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

is that that snow stuff everyone is talking about?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks, that's beautiful.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow thats a really nice picture, you should make it your christmas card lol


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

that shot is GREAT


----------



## 1978K20 (Nov 30, 2005)

Man! That is SWEET!!!!!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

iceyman;455578 said:


> workd for mine perfect


It worked good for mine too! That is an awesome pic. That's how it looks at Dixville peak in the winter when we ride up there. I love just standing there at the top in awe.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having the higher resolution version.

[email protected]


----------



## cattrader (Dec 18, 2005)

*beautiful!!*

nice picture!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice pic! What elevation are you at?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is sweet pic. I bet it looks great during the day with the sun shinning out after a good snow to.


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

what a pic!!dont get much better than that


----------

